# Scratchs/Swirls on glass?



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just noticed today my front window is full of scratchs and what look like swirl marks but in a side to side motion im guessing from the window wipers?

They are aftermarket ones so might be to hard or something but wondered can you remove these with anything? As dont look very nice when caught in the light.

Been using fast glass on it with a microfiber


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Have a look at our Glass Polishing Kit. It will sort you out no problem:thumb:


----------



## Greg28 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Planet man, 

Im very close to purchasing your product as in all the threads about glass correction you seem very confident in your products ability to get out even the worst of scratches.

My question is, I have a fair few deep (only visible in direct sunlight) scratches on my side windows, I understand I would have to much deeper than the average swirl mark, so with this fair amount of reduction in depth, would there be any distortion to the window?

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

I also have a question, about a year or two back I had a light scratch on my windscreen from my wiper blade I tried to remove it with megs scratch remover (I think I was still hung over !!) all I ended up doing was leaving the scratch the same but everytime it rained the area I tried to polish was just flat with no beading. Would this happen with your kit or would my glass look like it does not less the scratches of cause ??

Thanks


----------



## Greg28 (May 6, 2010)

Did you use a scratch remover that was ment for use on paintwork? Did a quick search and couldnt find a glass scratch remover made by Meguiars. The PP kit uses Cerium Oxide which completely different to the compounds used in paintwork so thats probably why it left unwanted results.


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep it was paint scratch remover I worked on the basis if it took scratches out of paint it would work on glass !! poss not one one my better ideas !!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Greg28 said:


> Hi Planet man,
> 
> Im very close to purchasing your product as in all the threads about glass correction you seem very confident in your products ability to get out even the worst of scratches.
> 
> ...


Hi Greg,

Aplogies for the late reply, very busy at the moment.

First up on the side windows you would not notice as much distortion as you would on the screen due to the construction of the glass, the screen can succumb to the 'goldfish bowl' effect if polished to much. I have to add you have to polish for a very long period to obtain this result. Also if you polish around the scratch you will lessen the effect.

Regarding side windows and from your description I would not envisage any issues as you will be amazed what you can achieve just by hand polishing scratches in side window glass. In fact I always recommend testing first by hand as you should see the difference and then you can appreciate how much work will be involved. If they are removed easliy you can use the pad to speed up the process even more. :thumb:



Chris V6 said:


> I also have a question, about a year or two back I had a light scratch on my windscreen from my wiper blade I tried to remove it with megs scratch remover (I think I was still hung over !!) all I ended up doing was leaving the scratch the same but everytime it rained the area I tried to polish was just flat with no beading. Would this happen with your kit or would my glass look like it does not less the scratches of cause ??
> 
> Thanks


First up the kit would take care of your scratch, you will see how the glass reacts when you wipe away the polish residue. It will make you want to tackle the whole screen


----------



## Greg28 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Planet Man, will be ordering your Kit asap!


----------



## mickyplum (Feb 1, 2010)

has anyone bought the kit?any reviews? i could use one myself and also the chip kit but not sure how good/effective they are 

cheers,mick


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

mickyplum said:


> has anyone bought the kit?any reviews? i could use one myself and also the chip kit but not sure how good/effective they are
> 
> cheers,mick


Also want to know this as might be getting a kit soon when i have money :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave KG did a nice review some time back I will see if I can dig it out tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

this isnt the best method, infact i wouldnt do it, but a friend of mine used menz203s with a sonus number 2 pad, the glass did appear much more consistent and cleaner, i woulnt do it myself, but there was an improvement, i think i shall be ordering this glass polish kit soon



cheers


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

I would be interested in reading that review planet man if you can find it??


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry guys ran out of time today. Phone was almost stuck to my ear all day, popped on for a bit earlier but then I was on the phone to Germany for nearly 2 hours Anyway on the iPhone at the moment so not the easiest to navigate with so I have another go before I leave for Yorkshire tomorrow afternoon:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Found it, 40 pages later:wall:

Here you go, Rapid is the trade name of our product:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130113


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Quick related question; I have a 1950's Aston which has the original glass, there are one or two scratches on the side windows and the windscreen isn't scratched as such but has a fair number of small pin-prick sized spots on it, I guess from general wear and tear over the last 50+ years! Would your kit be suitable for polishing these out i.e. can it be used over an entire windscreen and would you use a PC polisher to do this? Thanks Rich...


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Found it, 40 pages later:wall:
> 
> Here you go, Rapid is the trade name of our product:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130113


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

2oh6 said:


> Thanks for that :thumb:


My pleasure:thumb:


----------



## abbotsmike (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you give me any detail about the backing plate that comes with the kit? ie size, could i use it with other pads, and does it have an M14 thread for use on a rotary?

Cheers,
Mike

P.S will PM you if you don't notice this thread


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

I have used this kit on 7cars,pay alot of attention to the build up of heat,im sure dave kg and anybody has used this kit has explained heat will disform/distort the glass,in return this kit is amazing,some people are over aware of kits like this not costing much,you have nothing to be worried about,it truly is a nice bit of kit


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

abbotsmike said:


> Can you give me any detail about the backing plate that comes with the kit? ie size, could i use it with other pads, and does it have an M14 thread for use on a rotary?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike
> ...


 Interested to know this too. Can the kits be used with DAs or RAs ?

Thanks.


----------



## abbotsmike (Jun 5, 2010)

Response From Kev at PlanetPolish:


The backing plate has a straight shaft to fit a drill, as it forms part of our general repair range and is a product we have been selling before we became forum sponsors on DW.

We are introducing a detailers version that will have the backing plate removed so that detailers can use their own polishers and pads etc.

The plate and pad are 50mm in diameter in the standard kit.

Best regards

Kev.


----------



## Greg28 (May 6, 2010)

I have bought this kit now and will let you all know how easy a newbie finds this product. If its anything like their metal polishing kit then it should be a breeze and the results with the metal polishing kit are stunning! A true mirror finish!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Greg28 said:


> I have bought this kit now and will let you all know how easy a newbie finds this product. If its anything like their metal polishing kit then it should be a breeze and the results with the metal polishing kit are stunning! A true mirror finish!


Greg : If you're back on here soon, I'd like to know the results too mate (I've just noticed you haven't done many posts) :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Polishing Backing Plate you get with the kit, is that for use with DA or Rotary (I have both BTW)


----------

